# US Census



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am registered to vote at my sister's house in the US, and I maintain a mailing address at my mother's house in a different city. I'm wondering if either of them should count me as a member of their household in their census form. Any ideas on the rules about this?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

teresita7 said:


> I am registered to vote at my sister's house in the US, and I maintain a mailing address at my mother's house in a different city. I'm wondering if either of them should count me as a member of their household in their census form. Any ideas on the rules about this?


Where is your legal residence ? If it is Mexico you should participate in the Mexican census coming up March 18th - 20th (?). 

We reside in Mexico and are registered to vote in the US. Our address is that of the Supervisor of Elections in the last county we lived in.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure what "legal residence" means. I haven't lived in the US for a decade, and have different addresses with different purposes with three different relatives. My last actual US residence was in Texas, but my family is in Missouri, where I spend a few weeks each year, so I am registered to vote at my sister's home there. But I actually live in Mexico, where I am a permanent resident. My friend whose son is in Germany asked me the same question, which is what got me to thinking about it. I wonder if it would be wrong to participate in both? Since I live here but technically have a presence in both places? And what is the official meaning of "legal residence"? My existence is a little bit scattered about!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"What does it mean to be a legal resident?
Noun. 1. legal residence - (law) the residence where you have your permanent home or principal establishment and to where, whenever you are absent, you intend to return; every person is compelled to have one and only one domicile at a time; "what's his legal residence?""


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Where is your legal residence ? If it is Mexico you should participate in the Mexican census coming up March 18th - 20th (?).
> 
> We reside in Mexico and are registered to vote in the US. Our address is that of the Supervisor of Elections in the last county we lived in.


The Mexican Census has already started. I was questioned last Sunday.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> The Mexican Census has already started. I was questioned last Sunday.


Thus my question mark. I received notice that they were going to allow the INEGI people into our community during the window I mentioned. Apparently that is yet another scam - INEGI imposters. We were also provided with rules; they can talk to you but only through the gate, you should not provide any credentials, you should provide first names only and only mention the number of rooms in your house. (Some of that MAY actually be guidance from the US Embasey).


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

The dates for the Mexican census are from March 2 to March 27.

Here is a link to the US Embassy's advisory...

https://mx.usembassy.gov/message-for-u-s-citizens-2020-mexican-national-census/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Thus my question mark. I received notice that they were going to allow the INEGI people into our community during the window I mentioned. Apparently that is yet another scam - INEGI imposters. We were also provided with rules; they can talk to you but only through the gate, you should not provide any credentials, you should provide first names only and only mention the number of rooms in your house. (Some of that MAY actually be guidance from the US Embasey).


They asked lots of questions: What kind of flooring (dirt floors in rural areas are a concern), did I have a TV, refrigerator, microwave, cable, number of rooms, number of people, country of origin (I think), lots of others I can't remember but all pretty innocuous.


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

*teresita7*

Thanks so much to all of you for your replies. Still not sure what to do about the US Census but at least I know more now about the Mexican census. A good Sunday to all!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

teresita7 said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for your replies. Still not sure what to do about the US Census but at least I know more now about the Mexican census. A good Sunday to all!


In my opinion, if you live abroad, you will not be included in the US Census at any address. It is a count of people living in the US. The following web site discusses the topic somewhat.

https://www.migrationpolicy.org/article/counting-uncountable-overseas-americans/


----------



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

*teresita7*

Many thanks, @Tundra Green. An excellent report indeed. Thanks to all for the insights. No to US Census, yes to Mexican Census, then! 

Saludos!


----------

